# *MEMO* Dara K. #KeepFamiliesTogether



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Dara Khosrowshahi, CEO of Uber, speaks at the 2018 NOAH conference on June 6, 2018 in Berlin, Germany.
Michele Tantussi/Getty Images

Uber is the latest tech company to forcefully condemn the Trump administration's immigration policies.
The company says it is exploring how its legal team can assist migrant families who are affected.
It also donated $100,000 to a non-profit group supporting migrant children.

Uber is exploring how its legal team can assist migrant families affected by President Trump's hardline immigration policies, and has donated $100,000 to a non-profit supporting migrant children, according to an internal company memo.

The memo, provided to Business Insider by a company spokesperson, condemns the Trump administration's policy of separating migrant families as "unfathomable to imagine and heartbreaking to see."

Written by Uber deputy general counsel Tammy Albarrán and SVP of communications and policy Jill Hazelbaker, it says Uber is "better and stronger because we are made up of and serve people from all over the world."

On providing legal aid to affected families, they wrote: "Our Legal team is also reaching out to law firms with a strong commitment to pro bono work to explore immediate opportunities for Uber Legal to partner with them to help parents and children affected by these policies in any way we can."

Uber joins a growing list of tech companies and high-profile industry figures who have spoken out against Trump's immigration policies, which have sparked widespread outrage in recent days following reports of migrant children being detained in cages without their parents.

And it comes as Uber attempts to resuscitate its public image following months of ugly scandals around everything from sexism to evading local governments, culminating in the ousting of founder and then-CEO Travis Kalanick.

As a father, a citizen and an immigrant myself, the stories coming from our border break my heart. Families are the backbone of society. A policy that pulls them apart rather than building them up is immoral and just plain wrong. #KeepFamiliesTogether https://wapo.st/2M38e73?tid=ss_tw&utm_term=.a97a5886cfba &#8230;

2:08 PM - Jun 19, 2018

Kalanick's replacement, Dara Khosrowshahi, condemned the Trump policy publicly on Twitter on Tuesday. He wrote: "As a father, a citizen and an immigrant myself, the stories coming from our border break my heart. Families are the backbone of society. A policy that pulls them apart rather than building them up is immoral and just plain wrong. #KeepFamiliesTogether"

Also on Tuesday, Facebook CEO Mark Zuckerberg called on Facebook users to donate to non-profits providing assistance to migrants, and Apple CEO Tim Cook called the measures "inhumane."

*Here's the full Uber memo:*
Team -

As you heard us discuss at the All Hands today, we are horrified by what is happening at the southern border, where more than 2,000 children have been separated from their families. It's unfathomable to imagine and heartbreaking to see, and we want you to know what we are doing as a company and what you can do as an individual.

We continue to directly advocate for necessary changes to our nation's broken immigration system, which includes seeking permanent status for DREAMers, protections to other visa categories, and opposition to country of origin travel bans. The Policy team is working closely with partners including FWD.US, The National Immigration Forum, and the U.S. Chamber of Commerce, and asking legislators and regulators to put an end to this crisis. Our Legal team is also reaching out to law firms with a strong commitment to pro bono work to explore immediate opportunities for Uber Legal to partner with them to help parents and children affected by these policies in any way we can. We are also taking a stand as a company-Uber committed $100,000 to KIND today.

Many of you are asking what you can do personally. Here are are a few options:


If you're a US citizen, call your Representative and Senators;
Tweet using the hashtag #KeepFamiliesTogether (Dara shared his view on Twitter today if you want to retweet); and
Donate to KIND, RAICES, or the American Civil Liberties Union.
Uber is better and stronger because we are made up of and serve people from all over the world. We strongly support immigration policies that help people and families who want to build a better life, achieve their dreams, or seek protection from dangerous governments and situations.

Thanks to everyone for all you're doing to call attention to this issue.

-Jill and Tammy

http://www.thisisinsider.com/uber-ceo-trump-family-separation-policy-2018-6


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Uber is altruistic because a large percentage of their driving force is effected.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Dara should masturbate in private.

Also, instead of holding stupid meetings in HQ, he might want to work on getting driver pay deposited to their bank accounts on time.


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm not a fan of dividing families either. But at the same time I would like to see them enter the country legally - like Dara and his parents did.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Stealing from drivers, then joining the hysteria created by fake media and left-wing lunacy. What a phony.



1.5xorbust said:


> Uber is altruistic because a large percentage of their driving force is effected.


Yeah, the driving force that Dara views as an "expense."
So Dara, how many ways can you steal from drivers today?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Uber's pay breaks families up!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> As you heard us discuss at the All Hands today, we are horrified by what is happening at the southern border, where more than 2,000 children have been separated from their families. It's unfathomable to imagine and heartbreaking to see, and we want you to know what we are doing as a company and what you can do as an individual.


Hey Dara, instead of you and Zuckerhead wanting to look good why don't you get to the root of the problem. Instead of donating only $100k to some non profit group to help 2000 children why don't you donate $1 billion to UNICEF so that thousands of Central American children aren't killed every month.

If Americans really knew the truth. If any of you guys really want to help then I'm sure that you can go to Guatemala or Honduras and adopt a few of the 5 million children that risk death everyday. Central American is no different than what Southeast Asia was back in the 80's.

Every month, fleeing violent gangs and stifling poverty, thousands of Central American children risk being kidnapped, trafficked, raped or killed during dangerous journeys to the United States. Most come from the countries of Honduras, El Salvador, and Guatemala.

There is no sign this trend is letting up, as UNICEF vividly details in a report, _Broken Dreams: Central American Children's Dangerous Journey to the United States._

Sorry, but the link was taken down by the "free media". Probably for the best. The majority of America couldn't fathom what is really happening in Central America.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Its pretty funny when a full time x driver spends 85 hours a week away from their kids sitting in prius


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I"m starting to think that there is a lot less substance to Dara than we were led to believe.

He's supposedly had a top priority of hiring a strong CFO for almost a year now. A good CFO is a requirement for Uber going public, yet still no CFO. If there were a CFO minding the store, probably all those Uber drivers would have been paid today like they should have been.

But Dara poses for the cameras, preens for Hollywood and his Silicon Valley betters, and gushes sweet nothings about caring deeply for migrant kids. No CFO. No pay for many drivers today. No *performance* by the CEO...just posing.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

JimKE said:


> He's supposedly had a top priority of hiring a strong CFO for almost a year now. A good CFO is a requirement for Uber going public, yet still no CFO. But Dara poses for the cameras, preens for Hollywood and his Silicon Valley betters, and gushes sweet nothings about caring deeply for migrant kids.


Dara's searching for an undocumented CFO to hire. It's the Hollywood thing to do.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Dara's searching for an undocumented CFO to hire. It's the Hollywood thing to do.


They should look to hire in Miami, we have plenty of CFOs that has a real estate license, deals Mali and djs on yachts or Uber's on weekends


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Good idea Dara! Instead of housing the children of criminals in a safe place, lets keep them with their criminal parents, in JAIL. Real smart. The Snowflakes are soooooo stupid.


----------



## SLuz (Oct 20, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Hey Dara, instead of you and Zuckerhead wanting to look good why don't you get to the root of the problem. Instead of donating only $100k to some non profit group to help 2000 children why don't you donate $1 billion to UNICEF so that thousands of Central American children aren't killed every month.
> 
> If Americans really knew the truth. If any of you guys really want to help then I'm sure that you can go to Guatemala or Honduras and adopt a few of the 5 million children that risk death everyday. Central American is no different than what Southeast Asia was back in the 80's.
> 
> ...


Live link-_Broken Dreams: Central American Children's Dangerous Journey to the United States._
https://www.justice.gov/eoir/file/888441/download


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

How about they help their migrant drivers. Virtue signaling asshole hypocrites. God this guy is a sociopath of the highest order


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SLuz said:


> Live link-_Broken Dreams: Central American Children's Dangerous Journey to the United States._
> https://www.justice.gov/eoir/file/888441/download


Thank you SLuz. Damn, 26,000 unaccompanied children and at the U.S. border in the first 6 months of '16.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Just for the record, President Trump signed an Executive Order this afternoon stopping the practice of separating the kids from their parents.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Just for the record, President Trump signed an Executive Order this afternoon stopping the practice of separating the kids from their parents.


You mean America is going to have traditional family values again? Two parent families? I don't believe it! No, I know what you mean. It's pretty hard to view this as nearly half the people showing up at the border are unaccompanied children. Here's an insert from that link I had trouble posting.

In the first six months of 2016, almost 26,000 unaccompanied children and close to 29,700 people travelling as a family - mostly mothers and young children were apprehended at the US border. Most are from El Salvador, Guatemala and Honduras, which have some of the world's highest murder rates.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You mean America is going to have traditional family values again? Two parent families?


NO. I don't mean any of that. Trump is a president, not a magician.

I just mean that Trump, this afternoon, issued an Executive Order to stop the family-separation policy that had been followed by his administration, the administration of *President Obama*, the administration of *President Bush*, the administration of *President Clinton*, the administration of *President Bush the Elder*, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

These families better watch out. Uber wants to help them.
Just like Uber helps drivers.


----------



## SakoSays (Jun 8, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Dara Khosrowshahi, CEO of Uber, speaks at the 2018 NOAH conference on June 6, 2018 in Berlin, Germany.
> Michele Tantussi/Getty Images
> 
> Uber is the latest tech company to forcefully condemn the Trump administration's immigration policies.
> ...


They're hitting it hard with the pr. Can't wait for the backlash. Trumpets aren't going to like this. Expect a spike in Lyft Line requests.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

SakoSays said:


> They're hitting it hard with the pr. Can't wait for the backlash. Trumpets aren't going to like this. Expect a spike in Lyft Line requests.


From start to finish, it was a non-event. Uber's "position" means nothing to anyone. Who is Uber anyway? And Trump ended the long-standing policy.

But Dara looks good in the pictures, doesn't he? Got the mic, got the hands out front showing sincerity, got the trying-really-hard goatee thing going on. the man's got it all.

Now, pay us!


----------



## SakoSays (Jun 8, 2018)

JimKE said:


> From start to finish, it was a non-event. Uber's "position" means nothing to anyone. Who is Uber anyway? And Trump ended the long-standing policy.
> 
> But Dara looks good in the pictures, doesn't he? Got the mic, got the hands out front showing sincerity, got the trying-really-hard goatee thing going on. the man's got it all.
> 
> Now, pay us!


How can he pay you? You're the customer.


----------



## Mikejay (Aug 22, 2016)

JimKE said:


> NO. I don't mean any of that. Trump is a president, not a magician.
> 
> I just mean that Trump, this afternoon, issued an Executive Order to stop the family-separation policy that had been followed by his administration, the administration of *President Obama*, the administration of *President Bush*, the administration of *President Clinton*, the administration of *President Bush the Elder*, etc, etc, etc.


Yea just those administrations didn't go out of there way to enforce like Trump's "zero tolerance policy". Just keep digging the hole Trumpy. No one wants to pay for your wall, and I hope by God it stays that way.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Mikejay said:


> Yea just those administrations didn't go out of there way to enforce like Trump's "zero tolerance policy". Just keep digging the hole Trumpy. No one wants to pay for your wall, and I hope by God it stays that way.


I don't like Trump, but I dislike political grandstanding even more.

This has been US Government policy for generations -- to PROTECT the children. Every recent president has followed it.

And just for the record, Barack Obama deported more illegal immigrants than any other president in history -- as he should have, because he was simply enforcing the law.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Mikejay said:


> Yea just those administrations didn't go out of there way to enforce like Trump's "zero tolerance policy".


And because of their lack of enforcement is why we have an explosive heroin epidemic, a violent MS13 gang problem and a record number of gov't assistance recipients. But who cares. Let's see if Trump can double the Nat'l Debt like his predecessor did.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Make trump drive for uber for a week. He'll immediately deport everyone so he can get an airport pickup. Pool of course.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Dara Khosrowshahi, CEO of Uber, speaks at the 2018 NOAH conference on June 6, 2018 in Berlin, Germany.
> Michele Tantussi/Getty Images
> 
> Uber is the latest tech company to forcefully condemn the Trump administration's immigration policies.
> ...


Dara - the human piece of poo. His own drivers are starving in the street, but let's figure out a way to help others and get some favorable PR for the week.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

The heroin epidemic is because they shut down the pill mills here in Florida legally and supplied by publicly traded companies here in the US, You take the pills away thinking you fixed the problem and everyone just switched to heroin. The border is not the issue just a small part of it.

These guys built a tunnel not only to smuggle drugs but to break El chapo out of prison. It wouldnt surprise me if they are digging one somehow in NYC lol, you think a wall is stopping any kind of drugs? 

The wall aint stopping anything come on lol


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> The heroin epidemic is because they shut down the pill mills here in Florida legally and supplied by publicly traded companies here in the US, You take the pills away thinking you fixed the problem and everyone just switched to heroin. The border is not the issue just a small part of it.
> 
> These guys built a tunnel not only to smuggle drugs but to break El chapo out of prison. It wouldnt surprise me if they are digging one somehow in NYC lol, you think a wall is stopping any kind of drugs?
> 
> The wall aint stopping anything come on lol


Heroin is far cheaper than Oxycontin. It's poor personal economy for junkies to stay on that stuff. You can stretch your buck 3x on street dope.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Dara Khosrowshahi, CEO of Uber, speaks at the 2018 NOAH conference on June 6, 2018 in Berlin, Germany.
> Michele Tantussi/Getty Images
> 
> Uber is the latest tech company to forcefully condemn the Trump administration's immigration policies.
> ...


Shut up, Dara, you human piece of garbage


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Dara - the human piece of poo. His own drivers are starving in the street, but let's figure out a way to help others and get some favorable PR for the week.


You are correct. Uber would support anything that keeps the cash flowing.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Hey Dara, instead of you and Zuckerhead wanting to look good why don't you get to the root of the problem. Instead of donating only $100k to some non profit group to help 2000 children why don't you donate $1 billion to UNICEF so that thousands of Central American children aren't killed every month.
> 
> If Americans really knew the truth. If any of you guys really want to help then I'm sure that you can go to Guatemala or Honduras and adopt a few of the 5 million children that risk death everyday. Central American is no different than what Southeast Asia was back in the 80's.
> 
> ...


Yeah man the ****ing world really is turning into a popularity contest as far as what people care about. I guess it's always been this way to a certain extent.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Dara Khosrowshahi, CEO of Uber, speaks at the 2018 NOAH conference on June 6, 2018 in Berlin, Germany.
> Michele Tantussi/Getty Images
> 
> Uber is the latest tech company to forcefully condemn the Trump administration's immigration policies.
> ...


Corporate political activism leaves a bad taste in the mouth. It's just very tacky and inappropriate. Uber needs to get its own house in order before criticising others.

If they want to donate investor cash to various causes then fine; they should do it anonymously.

For the lexicologically challenged, no; I don't hate immigrant children etc etc.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

rex jones said:


> Yeah man the &%[email protected]!*ing world really is turning into a popularity contest as far as what people care about. I guess it's always been this way to a certain extent.


Exactly!!! Ratings, likes, followers and retweets are now a valuable part of life. God help us!!!


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Uber is the latest tech company to forcefully condemn the Trump administration's immigration policies.




They're not Trump's policies. They were signed into law by Bill Clinton and every President from him onward has enforced them.

However, the snowflakes never complained until Trump kept enforcing them. Then their panties got all knotted up.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

*Dara Khosrowshahi*
is a Muslim immigrant.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dara_Khosrowshahi


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> *Dara Khosrowshahi*
> is a Muslim immigrant.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dara_Khosrowshahi


Well that's interesting. Many anti-semitic members here incorrectly branded him a Persian Jew. I knew this was highly unlikely as Persian Jews are rare birds.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Dara Khosrowshahi, CEO of Uber, speaks at the 2018 NOAH conference on June 6, 2018 in Berlin, Germany.
> Michele Tantussi/Getty Images
> 
> Uber is the latest tech company to forcefully condemn the Trump administration's immigration policies.
> ...


When polls show that the majority of the public support President Trump and his plan, what does it tell you about Uber's statement?? Perhaps Uber is out of step with the majority of the citizens of this country.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

There is a fundamental problem with the Muslim faith.

The Koran calls for death to all non-Muslims. So either a person is a devout Muslim and is on earth to kill non-Muslims or a person is an enlightened Muslim that is not hell bent on killing non-Muslims and chooses to only follow certain teachings of the Koran. The challenge is to figure out who is who. 

Our Nation was founded on Christian values. This is clearly seen in every aspect of our country. Our money, our Pledge of Allegiance, etc. Man’s laws require the separation of “church and state”. Meaning that a “church” as an entity cannot control our government….BUT individuals as a group, with common morals and values, can control our government and can apply their moral & ethical beliefs to our laws and the operation of our government. 

That being said, those that ABIDE by the laws of the Koran are a threat to the good people of our Nation and must be considered the enemy. Those that are enlightened- Muslims are our friends. 

Moral of the story…… immigration in the modern day requires careful vetting of ANYONE that enters our land. The days of come-one-come-all is over. 

Drive Safe


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Lol have you actually read the quran/koran?

Fyi people bombed abortion clinics or traded slaves or closed chickfila on sundays because of their interpretation of the bible


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Lol have you actually read the quran/koran?
> 
> Fyi people bombed abortion clinics or traded slaves or closed chickfila on sundays because of their interpretation of the bible


Closing Chick-Fil-a on Sundays (or any other day) is not a bad thing.

I also see nothing wrong with bombing slave markets...not the slaves themselves, just the marketplaces.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Well I am a historian and Amazon wiped out all those slave markets I think or was it Walmart


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Lol have you actually read the quran/koran?
> 
> Fyi people bombed abortion clinics or traded slaves or closed chickfila on sundays because of their interpretation of the bible


Yes. I took a class many years ago, as a part of my job requirements. It is pretty clear.

Yes. Christians have violated God's laws. Slavery was covered by Man's laws but certainly not by Gods laws. FYI...our slaves were sold to us by the wealthy African's. Yes, they sold thier own people.

The Bible requires study. If one is dedicated to study the origin of the words, it becomes very clear. But it takes time and devotion and many years of focus. And yes, there is a debate over which day is the sabbath. Which day do you feel is the sabbath?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

To be honest I haven't read either and am atheist. I look at information from 25 years ago and laugh like when I used to have a pager and paid money for cassette tapes and CDs when one day it's all free, forget about thousands of years ago.

I respect everyone's beliefs but pretty sure it's intentions are not about war, or making others believe what you believe by forcing them to like it's been going on for thousands of years


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UBER
WILL DO ITS SHARE

TO KEEP CHEAP ILLEGAL LABOR FLOWING !

And to starve American Drivers !

MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN.

FOR AMERICANS !



JimKE said:


> From start to finish, it was a non-event. Uber's "position" means nothing to anyone. Who is Uber anyway? And Trump ended the long-standing policy.
> 
> But Dara looks good in the pictures, doesn't he? Got the mic, got the hands out front showing sincerity, got the trying-really-hard goatee thing going on. the man's got it all.
> 
> Now, pay us!


If Americans have Real Jobs Again

Who will drive Uber for Crap Rates ?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Undocumented radicalized militant Buddhists will drive


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Yulli Yung said:


> When polls show that the majority of the public support President Trump and his plan, what does it tell you about Uber's statement?? Perhaps Uber is out of step with the majority of the citizens of this country.


Uber is out of Sync. With REALITY !



Kodyhead said:


> Undocumented radicalized militant Buddhists will drive


I Like Buddhists.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Two words. Ancient Aliens.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Two words. Ancient Aliens.


The " Annukai".
Enlil, Enki,Marduk . . .

Humming " Chant Down Babylon"- Bob Marley.

One must only read the ancient Sumerian tablets to gain knowledge.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

All signs of the planets over population. Will the aliens clean house ? Will mother nature self correct itself ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

And the Globalists want to bring back the " Good Old Days" by making you ALL SERVANTS.



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> All signs of the planets over population. Will the aliens clean house ? Will mother nature self correct itself ?


Colonize Mars.

Again.

Humming " Rocket Man"- Sir Elton John . . .


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Well this is the Home of the Slave and land of the Fee. All they have to do is complete gun confiscation .


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> One must only read the ancient Sumerian tablets to gain knowledge.
> View attachment 239381


True. The old Sumerian tablets are slow, but they'll get you there. An iPad simply won't work.


----------



## Benny Alvarez (Nov 8, 2017)

How about you raise driver's pay instead,you bald headed motherf*cker???


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

F...k Dara. K


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

JimKE said:


> I"m starting to think that there is a lot less substance to Dara than we were led to believe.
> 
> He's supposedly had a top priority of hiring a strong CFO for almost a year now. A good CFO is a requirement for Uber going public, yet still no CFO. If there were a CFO minding the store, probably all those Uber drivers would have been paid today like they should have been.
> 
> But Dara poses for the cameras, preens for Hollywood and his Silicon Valley betters, and gushes sweet nothings about caring deeply for migrant kids. No CFO. No pay for many drivers today. No *performance* by the CEO...just posing.


"Bullshit baffles brains".
Always did.
Always will.
'Transparency' = the property of being able to be seen straight through.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Persians come here to exploit our country, they offer nothing and take whatever they can at our expense (American people.) All one has to do is research his background and see this schmuck for what he really is, a liar, thief, and backstabber.


----------

